# Alpencrossroute durch die Schweiz ???



## onkeldoktor (6. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich Suche Routenvorschläge für mittelschwere AlpenX-Touren (Marke: Stilfserjochroute Oberstdorf - Gardasee).

Nur halt weiter westlich als die ganzen Standard-Routen in Österreich. 

Hat jemand eine Tour auf Lager? Ich habe schon diverse Homepages befragt aber noch nichts passendes gefunden.

Von wo nach wo is eigentlich egal. So ca. 7 Etappen. Möglichst wenig Asphalt  Die Traumtour durch die Schweiz eben


----------



## Superfriend (6. Januar 2004)

Schau Dir doch mal diese Tour an:

http://www.bike-board.de/bike/transalp2002/como01.htm

Statt des Horrortrips übers Schweizertor kann man auch übers harmlose Schlappiner Joch gehen/biken.

Ansonsten bietet sich vielleicht die Heckmaierroute an, die in weiten Teilen durch die Schweiz verläuft. Dazu findest Du Infos auf Fubbes Homepage www.alpen-biken.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (7. Januar 2004)

Eis bischen bin ich dort schon gefahren, schau mal rein:

http://home.arcor.de/schymik/Alpenh.htm

Tour 2000
Tour 2001

Am Septimer







Ansonsten: Obesrtdorf...Schrofen..Montafon...Prättigau...Davos...Scaletta...Engadin...St. Moriz...Berninapass...Posciavo...

Am Berniner:


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (7. Januar 2004)

Frag mal RedOrbiter.

Das ist ein schweizer Spezialist für die Schweiz.(natürlich   )
Surf mal auf seine Seiten www.trail.ch 

Wenn sich einer in der Schweiz auskennt, dann...


----------



## CHT (7. Januar 2004)

...hatten wir doch bereits schon...und glaubs mir, es gibt ein paar Hundert super Routen dort, aber sagt es nicht weiter und bleibt bittschön auf der Rennstrecke Oberstdorf -Riva...

Aber trotzdem mal 2 Routenvorschläge von mir:

1) Vierwallstättersee - Genfer See:
Stans - Engelberg - Jochpass - Meiringen- Grosse Scheidegg - Grindelwald - Kleine Scheidegg - Wengen - Lauterbrunnen - Interlaken - Spiez - Kandersteg - Gemmipass - Sierre - Bikeroute - Col du Sanetsch - Gsteig - Col du Pillon - Col del Mosses  - Lac d'Hongrin - Col de Jaman - Montreux (und mit der Bahn zurück)

2) Montreux - Col de Jamin - Gsteig - Col du Sanetsch - Sion - Haute Nandaz - Cristalp-Strecke rückwärts Richtung Verbier - Croix de Coeur - Cabane du MontFort - Val de Bagne - Lac de Mauvoisin - Fenetre du Durand (das ist einer der schönsten Pässe der Alpen) - Entroubles - Colle de Mallatra - Val Ferret - Col de Ferret - Martigny - Montreux

Das war jetzt auswendig, also ohne Gewähr für die richtige Schreibweise...

PS: Fragt, mir fallen sicher noch 100 Touren weiter östlich ein...


----------



## Fubbes (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von CHT _
> *
> 1) Vierwallstättersee - Genfer See:
> Stans - Engelberg - Jochpass - Meiringen- Grosse Scheidegg - Grindelwald - Kleine Scheidegg - Wengen - Lauterbrunnen - Interlaken - Spiez - Kandersteg - Gemmipass - Sierre - Bikeroute - Col du Sanetsch - Gsteig - Col du Pillon - Col del Mosses  - Lac d'Hongrin - Col de Jaman - Montreux (und mit der Bahn zurück)
> *


Die Strecke interessiert mich ja. Ich wollte mal die Variante Vierwaldstätter See - Rhonetal fahren, das Ziel ist mir aber nicht ehrwürdig genug. Genfer See klingt dagegen gut.
Ich müsste mir dann mal die Karten besorgen und versuchen, das Ganze nachzuvollziehen ...

Daniel


----------



## CHT (8. Januar 2004)

Daniel,

ich kann Dir die Velo/MTB Karten von Kümmerly+Frey empfehlen, z.B. MTB Karte 1:301000 Schweiz als Übersichtskarte mit vielen eingezeichneten Routen, Hotels etc.,dann die 1:60000 Velo/ MTB Karten von K+F, wie 'Berner Oberland' und 'Lausanne-Fribourg', leider fehlen da einige Stellen, aber detailliertes Kartenmaterial zu den einzelnen Schweizer MTB-Routen erhält man auch unter:

Adelboden
Tourist Center Tel. 033-6738080

Grindelwald
Verkehrsbüro, Tel. 033-8541212

Gstaad-Saanental
Tourismusbüro, Tel. 033-7548181

Kandersteig
Verkehrsbüro, Tel. 033-6758081

Lauterbrunnen-Mürren
Verkehrsverein, Tel. 033-8551955

Obersimmental
Touristcenter Lenk, Tel. 033-733 3131


Auch hilfreich sind die Schweizer Landeskarten 1:60000, 5009 'Gstaad-Adelboden', 5004 'Berner Oberland', 5023 'Entlebuch - Pilatus - Engelberg'

PS: Aber Verfahren kann man sich nicht in der Schweiz: alles perfekt ausgeschildert - auch auf 3000m Höhe, super Markierungen der Wanderwege...eigentlich ist eine Karte fast nicht mehr notwendig und die MTB-Mitnahmemöglichkeiten in Bus, Bahn und Schiff sind wirklich klasse...


----------



## RedOrbiter (18. Januar 2004)

CHT schrieb:
			
		

> ...hatten wir doch bereits schon...und glaubs mir, es gibt ein paar Hundert super Routen dort, aber sagt es nicht weiter und bleibt bittschön auf der Rennstrecke Oberstdorf -Riva...
> 
> Aber trotzdem mal 2 Routenvorschläge von mir:
> 
> ...



Wir sind 2003 auch eine ähnlich Tour gefahren. Bis Spiez gleiche Strecke.
Wir sind aber von Spiez nach Adelboden von dort über den Hahnenmoospass nach Lenk weiter über den Trütlisbergpass nach Gstaad und weiter nach Chateaux d'Oex hinunter. Hoch zum Col de Moses, Rechts zum Lac de l'Hongrin und hoch über den Col de Jaman und hinunter nach Montreux an den Lac Leman (Genfersee). Dannach zurück übers Wallis in die Zentralschweiz.

cu RedOrbiter


----------



## scooter_werner (18. Januar 2004)

Bin vor 3 Jahren mit Serac Joe die Route Oberstdorf-Lago Maggiore (1. Etappe des magischen Dreiecks) gefahren.
Grober Routenverlauf:
Oberstdorf-Bregenzer Wald-Liechtenstein-Chur-Avers-Septimerpass-Comer See-Lago Maggiore
6 Etappen, 11200 Hm
einige Schiebepassagen waren schon dabei, aber insgesamt toller Routenverlauf.

Wenn's interessiert, kram ich noch nach den genaueren Unterlagen.


----------



## Fubbes (19. Januar 2004)

RedOrbiter schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind 2003 auch eine ähnlich Tour gefahren. Bis Spiez gleiche Strecke.
> Wir sind aber von Spiez nach Adelboden von dort über den Hahnenmoospass nach Lenk weiter über den Trütlisbergpass nach Gstaad und weiter nach Chateaux d'Oex hinunter. Hoch zum Col de Moses, Rechts zum Lac de l'Hongrin und hoch über den Col de Jaman und hinunter nach Montreux an den Lac Leman (Genfersee). Dannach zurück übers Wallis in die Zentralschweiz.
> 
> cu RedOrbiter


Hört sich auch sehr gutt an. Ist ähnlich zum Streckenverlauf der Tour, die Thomas Engel gefahren ist und gefilmt hat. Diese wollte ich mal nachfahren. 
Da bei mir dieses Jahr aber bereits eine andere Route feststeht, werde ich diesen Thread nächstes Jahr nochmal ausgraben und nach weiteren Infos fragen.
@Red Orbiter
Welche Karten hast du verwendet (entschuldige, falls du das mir schon mal in einem anderen Thread gesagt hast)?

Daniel


----------



## RedOrbiter (19. Januar 2004)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich auch sehr gutt an. Ist ähnlich zum Streckenverlauf der Tour, die Thomas Engel gefahren ist und gefilmt hat. Diese wollte ich mal nachfahren.
> Da bei mir dieses Jahr aber bereits eine andere Route feststeht, werde ich diesen Thread nächstes Jahr nochmal ausgraben und nach weiteren Infos fragen.
> @Red Orbiter
> Welche Karten hast du verwendet (entschuldige, falls du das mir schon mal in einem anderen Thread gesagt hast)?
> ...



Hallo Daniel 
Gebe dir gerne die gewünschten Infos.

Für die obige Strecke von Stans an den Genfersee brauchst du folgende drei Karten: 
*
Nr. 41 Col du Pillon
Nr. 37 Brünigpass
Nr. 36 Saane-Sarine 
*
Waren am Bahnhofkiosk je SFr. 15.- das Stück.
Alle im Masstab 1 : 100'000
Alle vom Schweizer Bundesamt für Landestopographie 
Hier der Link www.swisstopo.ch

Natürlich kann man auch die genaueren 1:50000er Karten orden. Aber ich denke obige Karten werden genügen.

Zum Glück hast du diese Tour erst 2005 ins Auge gefasst. Bis ins Jahr 2005  habe ich ja noch viieell Zeit. Vielleicht habe ich bis dann die Touren Daten aufgearbeitet und auf meiner  WebSite  ins Netz gestellt.   

cu RedOrbiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHT (19. Januar 2004)

...wer die Streckenführung geschickt wählt, der hat auf der Verbindung Vierwallstätter See zum Genfer See kaum Schiebepassagen...

...wer noch mehr Gletscher (Grand Combin & Montblanc) sehen und fühlen möchte, sollte auf alle Fälle eine Route in die Walliser Alpen wählen, z.B. Verbier - MontFort - Val Lourtier - Fenetre du Durand - Col de Malatra - Val Ferret (super Ausblicke auf das Montblanc-Massiv) - Col Ferret - Martigny...


----------



## reissi (20. Januar 2004)

schau mal hier,etwas vom besten was ich kenne
http://www.climbandbike.ch/page/bikefuehrer_band.php?band=8


----------



## [email protected] (21. Januar 2004)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich auch sehr gutt an. Ist ähnlich zum Streckenverlauf der Tour, die Thomas Engel gefahren ist und gefilmt hat. Diese wollte ich mal nachfahren.
> Da bei mir dieses Jahr aber bereits eine andere Route feststeht, werde ich diesen Thread nächstes Jahr nochmal ausgraben und nach weiteren Infos fragen.
> Daniel



Hi Daniel

Ab 5 - Thuner See  Adelboden
kannst Du auch noch eine andere Variante in Betracht ziehen, 
recht schön und nicht so bekannt, als dann:
Spiez-Reutigen-Blumenstein-dann auf Schotter den Gurnigel hoch,
Schwarzsee-wieder Schotter Euschelspass-Jaun-Richtung Charmey-
links ab zum Vanil Noir (klasse!)-Chateaux d'Oex danach direkt zum Col de Jaman, Montreux oder
wie Red geschrieben hat
Col de Moses, Lac de l'Hongrin, Col de Jaman und hinunter nach Montreux.

Kannste dann ja nochmal fragen, entweder hier oder im CH Forum.
Streckenbeschreibungen findest Du auch unter dem Link links.

Wenn Du magst schon kannst Du es unter www.swissgeo.ch anschauen,
gib mal Spiez ein und dann Richtung W.


----------



## Fubbes (17. April 2007)

Ich plane gerade meinen Schweizcross (endlich) vom Vierwaldstätter See zum Genfer See.

1. Bei den Karten bin ich nun bei folgenden Möglichkeiten hängengeblieben:
Wanderkarten ("T") von Swisstopo http://www.swisstopo.ch/de/products/analog/maps/fkhike/
oder
Singeltrailmaps http://www.singletrailmap.ch/catalog/singletrailmap/index.php?cPath=142
Jeweils 1:50.000

Mir ist wichtig, dass ich nicht nur topografische Informationen habe, sondern auch Wegemarkierungen in Farbe. Wer kennt beide Kartenarten und kann mir ein Urteil bilden?


2. Start ist sicherlich der Vierwaldstätter See. Neben der Trivialroute Stans - Engelberg habe ich auch Attinghausen - Surenenpass - Engelberg bereits gesichtet. Ist das empfehlenswert oder nur Gewürge?


Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe. Es werden vielleicht noch weitere Fragen kommen.

Daniel


----------



## spectres (18. April 2007)

Hallo Fubbes



Fubbes schrieb:


> Ich plane gerade meinen Schweizcross (endlich) vom Vierwaldstätter See zum Genfer See.
> 
> 1. Bei den Karten bin ich nun bei folgenden Möglichkeiten hängengeblieben:
> Wanderkarten ("T") von Swisstopo http://www.swisstopo.ch/de/products/analog/maps/fkhike/
> ...


Die Basis der Singletrailmaps ist auch von Swisstopo. Ich benutze vor allem die 1:25'000 Karten. Schaue ab und zu mal in eine der anderen rein, aber benutze sie nicht on tour. Die Frage ist, möchtest Du trails sehen oder Wanderwege?



Fubbes schrieb:


> 2. Start ist sicherlich der Vierwaldstätter See. Neben der Trivialroute Stans - Engelberg habe ich auch Attinghausen - Surenenpass - Engelberg bereits gesichtet. Ist das empfehlenswert oder nur Gewürge?
> 
> 
> Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe. Es werden vielleicht noch weitere Fragen kommen.
> ...


Surenenpass ist eine harte Tour und Du musst zum Tragen eine gute Einstellung mitbringen (ca. 90 min.). Aber runter ist schon sehr schön zu fahren, alles übrigens in einer eindrücklichen Landschaft (schau doch mal bei Redorbiter auf seiner Homesite nach: http://www.trail.ch/tour/surenen.htm). Von Engelberg wirst Du dann wahrscheinlich über den Jochpass, nehme ich an.

Viel Spass beim weiteren Planen
spectres


----------



## Enduro (18. April 2007)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ich plane gerade meinen Schweizcross (endlich) vom Vierwaldstätter See zum Genfer See.
> 
> 1. Bei den Karten bin ich nun bei folgenden Möglichkeiten hängengeblieben:
> Wanderkarten ("T") von Swisstopo http://www.swisstopo.ch/de/products/analog/maps/fkhike/
> ...



Als Basis um wirklich alle Wege zu finden ist die Single-Trail-Map nicht unbedingt geeignet. In Bereichen mit vielen Wegen / Pfaden ist der Massstab 1:50'000 etwas schwierig, zudem die Einträge der Trails teilweise andere Informationen überdecken.
Als Grundlage um eine Tour zu planen ist aber die Single-Trail-Map eine hervorragende Grundlage, da darauf die fahrbaren Trails verzeichnet sind - gerade in den Alpen sicher nicht schlecht. Das habe ich auch schon selber erfahren (lol oder eben erlaufen), nicht jeder Pfad auf der 25:000 Karte der fahrbar ist, ist es dann auch wirklich!
Also als Fazit: Für die Tour zu Fahren empfehle ich die normalen 25:000 Karten, zur Tourenplanung dazu die Singel-Trail-Maps zuziehen ist sicher keine schlechte Idee.

PS: ein Tipp sind ev. auch lokale Wanderwegkarten, diese bieten meistens auch ziemlich zuverlässige Infos an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (18. April 2007)

Enduro schrieb:


> Als Basis um wirklich alle Wege zu finden ist die Single-Trail-Map nicht unbedingt geeignet. In Bereichen mit vielen Wegen / Pfaden ist der Massstab 1:50'000 etwas schwierig, zudem die Einträge der Trails teilweise andere Informationen überdecken.
> Als Grundlage um eine Tour zu planen ist aber die Single-Trail-Map eine hervorragende Grundlage, da darauf die fahrbaren Trails verzeichnet sind - gerade in den Alpen sicher nicht schlecht. Das habe ich auch schon selber erfahren (lol oder eben erlaufen), nicht jeder Pfad auf der 25:000 Karte der fahrbar ist, ist es dann auch wirklich!
> Also als Fazit: Für die Tour zu Fahren empfehle ich die normalen 25:000 Karten, zur Tourenplanung dazu die Singel-Trail-Maps zuziehen ist sicher keine schlechte Idee.
> 
> PS: ein Tipp sind ev. auch lokale Wanderwegkarten, diese bieten meistens auch ziemlich zuverlässige Infos an.


Maßstab 1:50.000 ist ein Muss. Erstens aus Kostengründen, zweitens aus Gewichtsgründen. Mit Kompass-Karten komme ich mit diesem Maßstab prima zurecht. Das sollte mit den Schweizer-Karten dann erst Recht möglich sein. Ich will mir ein Set von ca. 5 Karten bestellen, um zu planen.

Mein Ziel ist nicht, möglichst viele Single-Trails zu finden, sondern die hier bereits genannte Route Vierwaldstätter See - Genfer See zu fahren und zu finden. Es bringt mir nichts, wenn bei den Singletrailmaps hier und da mal ein Trail ist, ich den Rest der Strecke aber mangels erkennbarer Wanderwege nicht nachvollziehen kann. Dann lieber die Wanderkarten von Swisstopo. 
Welche Karten sind also unter dem Gesichtspunkt die geeigneten?

Gibt es nicht irgendwo (oder von irgendwem hier) einen Beispielscan von einem Kartenausschnitt aus den Singletrailmaps, damit ich mir ein Bild davon machen kann?

@spectres: ja, von Engelberg geht es zum Jochpass.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Enduro (18. April 2007)

@Fubbes
dann sind es wirklich die offiziellen Karten 1:50'000.
wenn Du mir in einer PN eine Mailadresse schickst, scanne ich Dir einen Ausschnitt einer Single-Trail-Karte, dann kannst Du selber bewerten


----------



## spectres (18. April 2007)

@Fubbes

Wenn Du eine Grobplanung hast, häng sie doch mal hier rein, dann können wir Dir vielleicht den einen oder anderen Hinweis oder Tipp geben. Einiges wird dann auch klarer. Z.B.: Solls von Attinghausen über Surenenpass und Jochpass an einem Tag gehen? Heftig, aber machbar. Übernachtung könnte dann im Hotel Engstlenalp hinter dem Jochpass sein. Ist das der erste Tag (Startort ist ja der Vierwaldstättersee)? Alles so Fragen.

Ciao,
spectres


----------



## transalbi (19. April 2007)

Hallo Fubbes,
ich habe sogar mal mit den Schweizer Landeskarten im Maßstab 1:100.000 geplant. Ging auch Klasse.
Habe noch ff Blätter rumliegen:
41 - Col du Pillon
42 - Oberwallis
43 - Sopra CENERI

Übersicht - siehe Anhang. Falls sie dir nützen, kannst du sie leihweise mal haben.

Gruß

Albi


----------



## Fubbes (19. April 2007)

Hallo Albi,

die 41 wäre hilfreich. Willst du sie mir schicken oder als Scan? 
Meine Adresse müsstest du noch haben vom Kalenderverschicken.
Ich erstatte dir natürlich die Versandkosten. Danke schon mal.

@spectres
Sogar die Grobplanung ist noch so ungewiss, dass ich hier erst mal nichts poste. Ich brauche auch für die Grobplanung erst mal Karten.

Ich werde mich dann sicher wieder hier melden, auch wegen Übernachtungsempfehlungen 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## transalbi (19. April 2007)

Hallo Daniel, 
Karte ist per Post unterwegs. Mach dir Scans, wie du sie brauchst.
Kannst ja beim Rücksenden Briefmarken im Wert meiner Versandkosten reinlegen.
Ansonsten bin ich schon auf deinen Bericht (informativ wie immer) gespannt.
Und mach ein besonders schönes Foto - vielleicht wird es ja wieder einen Kalender geben. Ich hab schon mal zwecks Kosten für einen Wochenkalender recherchiert.

Albi


----------



## Fubbes (30. April 2007)

Danke Albi, die Karte war mir bereits eine Hilfe.
Ich habe nun auch einige Swisstopos (Wanderkarten) in 1:50.000. Die schiere Zahl der eingezeichneten Wege macht eine eigene Planung aber fast unmöglich, abgesehen von den Hauptwegen.

Deswegen versuche ich es mal mit einer offenen Planung hier im Forum.

Heute gibt es die ersten 2 1/2 Etappen. Start ist in Stans, da ich den Surenenpass geknickt habe.

1. Stans (448) - Grafenort (569) - Engelberg (1004)
Ist der Weg durch die Aaschlucht gut zu finden? Ich gehe davon aus, dass das ganze eine beschilderte MTB-Route ist.
http://www.hotel-engelberg.ch/

2. Engelberg (1004) - Untertrübsee (1301) - Trübsee (1764) - Jochpass (2207) - Engstlenalp (1834) - Innertkirchen/Meiringen? - Rosenlaui (1328)
http://www.rosenlaui.ch/
Empfiehlt sich vom Trübsee zum Jochpass die Seilbahn?
Wie komme ich am besten von der Engstlenalp nach Rosenlaui, durchs Tal über Innertkirchen/Geissholz oder über Baumgarten oben am Hang nach Reuti und runter nach Meiringen?

3. Rosenlaui (1328) - Große Scheidegg (1962) - ??? - Grindelwald (1031) - Grund (943) - Brandegg (1332) - Arvengarten (1846) - Kleine Scheidegg (2061)
http://www.bahnhof-scheidegg.ch/
Wie am besten von der Großen Scheidegg nach Grindelwald? Vielleicht über Firstalp und Bachsee und dann runtertrailen?

Die Übernachtungen habe ich von Thomas Engel übernommen. Bin für Gegenvorschläge also zu haben.

Weitergehen wird es über Lauterbrunnen, Interlaken, Reichenbach nach Adelboden. Sieht für mich nach übler Teeretappe aus ...

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## spectres (1. Mai 2007)

Fubbes

Kennst Du von Vital Eggenberger "Mountainbike-Erlebnis Schweizer Alpen West"?   Schau Dir dort mal die Tour 4 an. Die beantwortet Dir gleich eine Menge Fragen - und vor allem fährst Du nach Adelboden wenig über Asphalt. Bei Tag 2 würde ich auf alle Fälle zu dem Vorschlag von Eggenberger hoch über dem Gental raten (wenn Dir/Euch eine z.T. etwas ausgesetzte Route nicht zu schaffen macht).

spectres


----------



## Fubbes (1. Mai 2007)

spectres schrieb:


> Fubbes
> Kennst Du von Vital Eggenberger "Mountainbike-Erlebnis Schweizer Alpen West"?


Schade, dass auf der Webseite nicht zu erkennen ist, welches Gebiet das Buch abdeckt. Wenn es einen Großteil meiner Strecke beinhaltet, bin ich bereit, es mir anzuschaffen. Es ist ja auch weiter oben schon von reissi empfohlen worden.

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## spectres (1. Mai 2007)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Schade, dass auf der Webseite nicht zu erkennen ist, welches Gebiet das Buch abdeckt. Wenn es einen Großteil meiner Strecke beinhaltet, bin ich bereit, es mir anzuschaffen. Es ist ja auch weiter oben schon von reissi empfohlen worden.
> 
> Gruß,
> Daniel


Route 4 führt bis nach Aosta. Jedenfalls geht's für Dich gut bis Lauenen. Danach musst Du dann schauen, wie die Route zum Genfersee verlaufen soll. Du könntest nach Eggenberger über den Sanetsch und ins Wallis runter. Dort dann in den Walliser Alpen nach Martigny oder Versuchen über die Berner Alpen eine Tour zu basteln, wo Du beim Genfersee rauskommst.

Viel Spass bei der weiteren Planung,
spectres


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (27. Mai 2007)

Ich versuche die Planung erst mal ohne das genannte Buch und bin anhand der Karten ein gutes Stück weiter.

@spectres
Wie ausgesetzt ist die Passage hoch über dem Gental. Mich stört so etwas zwar nicht, aber mein Mitfahrer hat da gelegentlich Probleme. Den Schrofenpass hatte er vor Jahren allerdings gut gemeistert.


Ab Adelboden dann Hahnenmoospass, Lenk, Trütlisbergpass.

@redorbiter
Welche Auffahrt empfiehlt sich zum Trüstlisbergpass? Erst nördlich des Wallbachs weit in Tal rein und dann nach Süden über Läger zur Bettelberg-Bergstation? Über Stübleni ginge es dann zum Pass.
Runter nach Gstaad scheint mir das Turbachtal günstig.

Weiter dann möglich über Col de Jable, La Lecherete, Lac de L'Hongrin, Col de Jaman ziemlich direkt nach Westen.

Das Ganze sollte nach meinem ersten Eindruck in sechs Tagen machbar sein.


Wenn noch jemand Anmerkungen hat, nur zu.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## RedOrbiter (28. Mai 2007)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ab Adelboden dann Hahnenmoospass, Lenk, Trütlisbergpass.
> 
> @redorbiter
> Welche Auffahrt empfiehlt sich zum Trüstlisbergpass? Erst nördlich des Wallbachs weit in Tal rein und dann nach Süden über Läger zur Bettelberg-Bergstation? Über Stübleni ginge es dann zum Pass.
> ...


Hallo Daniel
Die Auffahrt von Lenk Richtung Trütlisbergpass haben wir alles Nördlich vom Wallbach gemacht.
Bis zur Alp bei Punkt 1869m wo dann die AlpStrasse fertig war. Am Schluss noch Hochschieben (ca. 20Min) zum TrütlisbergPass. Die Abfahrt dann diretisima dem Wanderweg folgend nach Lauenen. Diese Diretisima war ganz oben allerdings nicht ein Highlight (schieben). Hier wäre wohl die bessere Variante sich direkt beim Trütlisbergpass Nördlich halten (Wanderweg) wo eine damals neu erstellte Schotterstrasse zur dortigen Alp führte. War aber erst weiter unten für uns ersichtlich.

Deine Abfahrts-Variante Turbachtal sieht aber auch ganz gut aus.

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## spectres (28. Mai 2007)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Wie ausgesetzt ist die Passage hoch über dem Gental. Mich stört so etwas zwar nicht, aber mein Mitfahrer hat da gelegentlich Probleme. Den Schrofenpass hatte er vor Jahren allerdings gut gemeistert.


Wenn er den Schrofenpass gemeistert hat, dann sollte auch der Trail über dem Gental (am Hang des Baumgarten) gut gehen (an einigen Stellen geht's schon schön direkt runter; so 600-700m nach der Alp Baumgarten bis Zylweng ist Vorsicht und Konzentration gefragt, danach wird's etwas lockerer). An einigen Stellen ist aus Sicherheitsgründen kurz absteigen und schieben angesagt (hängt auch vom Zustand des Weges ab; bei Nässe würde ich anraten, den Weg unten durch zu wählen).

Es gibt übrigens noch eine weitere Variante, die Ihr machen könnt. Ihr kommt ja von Engelberg über den Jochpass. Von der Engstlenalp fahrt Ihr Ri Melchsee-Frutt -> Tannalp -> Fachshubel (gleich vor dem Tannensee), hier links weg und dann auf den Kammweg über die Erzegg zum Balmeregghorn (2255m). Weiter, ungefähr die Höhe haltend, nach Planplatten. Von hier den Höhenweg nach Hääggen nehmen. Ab hier könnt Ihr unzählige Wege nach Meiringen runter wählen. Diese Variante beinhaltet ca. 800Hm zusätzlich ab Engstlenalp. An einigen Stellen muss auch hier das Bike geschoben/getragen werden (auch sind einige kurze Passagen etwas ausgesetzt).

Die Route über das Balmeregghorn ist vom Panorama und dem Weg her ungemein eindrücklich, daher würde ich zuerst diese Route wählen. Die nächste Wahl ist der Gentalhöhenweg, ebenfalls sehr eindrücklich. Wenn Ihr's gerne etwas ruhiger mögt (oder das Wetter schlecht ist), dann wählt die Alpstrasse aus dem Tal raus.

Ich wünsche für diesen Tourabschnitt (aber nicht nur diesen) gutes Wetter und dann

happy trails,
spectres


----------



## wicht (28. Mai 2007)

Ist der Wanderweg zwischen Niederberg (Engelberg) und dem Stausee bei der Zentralbahn eigentlich wieder geöffnet? War im letzten Herbst offiziell noch geschlossen. Musste dann auf der Kantonsstrasse Richtung Grafenort fahren und wurde daher um einen der schönen Trailabschnitte gebracht   .


----------



## spectres (29. Mai 2007)

wicht schrieb:


> Ist der Wanderweg zwischen Niederberg (Engelberg) und dem Stausee bei der Zentralbahn eigentlich wieder geöffnet? War im letzten Herbst offiziell noch geschlossen. Musste dann auf der Kantonsstrasse Richtung Grafenort fahren und wurde daher um einen der schönen Trailabschnitte gebracht   .


Leider nein. Zumindest der oberste Teil ist gesperrt. Der Weg dürfte noch eine Zeit lang unbenutzbar sein (diesen Sommer wird wohl nichts werden), weil die Instandsetzung nicht so schnell erfolgen wird. Solange gilt es auf der rechten Seite der Engelberger Aa abzufahren bis dort, wo die Eisenbahn die Strasse kreuzt.


----------



## Fubbes (29. Mai 2007)

Neues Problem:
Kann mir jemand in der Gegend von Gstaad/Lauenen/Turbachtal eine bezahlbare Unterkunft nennen? 80 Euro für ÜF sind doch etwas happig.

Danke und Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## RedOrbiter (30. Mai 2007)

Im Nobel-Ferienort Gstaad nahmen wir auch Reisaus. Als wir die Übernachtungspreis hörten. Das musst du schon ein vergoldetes Bike mit Stern drauf haben um dort zu übernachten. 

Wir sind dann ein Dorf weiter gezogen. 
Günstig und gut die Jugendherberge Saanen .

cu RedOrbiter


----------



## pm.andy (3. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, möchten nächstes Jahr um den Grand Combin fahren. Hat jemand Toureninfos oder Tips bzw. Erfahrungen über diesen Trip ?


----------



## Cook (22. Januar 2008)

Liebe Schweizfreunde und ganz speziell fubbes:
Hast du die Schweiz-Querung gemacht? Würde mich interessieren!

Hatte auch schon mal eine Querung der Schweiz vor mit dem Hintergrund, dass ich diejenigen markanten Berge besuche, die mir an klaren Wintertagen aus der Ferne zuwinken: Säntis-Tödi-Titlis-Mönch/Jungfrau/Eiger
Bisher leider aus verschiedenen Gründen noch nicht realisiert. Ein Punkt ist der Surenenpaß, den ich mir nicht antun möchte, der aber scheinbar nur umständlich zu umfahren ist. (Susten muss nicht sein)
Ich schreib's jetzt einfach mal hier hin, vielleicht hat auch jemand schon diese Tour gemacht: Start in Urnäsch, da ich kein langes einrollen mag. Dann Schwägalp-Risi-Vorder/Hinterhöhi-Pragel-Chinzig-(Surenen)-Joch-gr.+kl.Scheidegg-Ziel Interlaken. Wäre der Gwaltsakt Surenen nicht, wär sowas in 4 Tagen möglich.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (22. Januar 2008)

Cook schrieb:


> Ich schreib's jetzt einfach mal hier hin, vielleicht hat auch jemand schon diese Tour gemacht: Start in Urnäsch, da ich kein langes einrollen mag. Dann Schwägalp-Risi-Vorder/Hinterhöhi-Pragel-Chinzig-(Surenen)-Joch-gr.+kl.Scheidegg-Ziel Interlaken. Wäre der Gwaltsakt Surenen nicht, wär sowas in 4 Tagen möglich.



Servus, den Anfang deiner Tour bin ich 2006 gefahren:
http://www.transalp.info/2006/explorer-bodensee/index.php

den hinteren Teil teilweise 1994:
http://www.transalp.info/1994/transalp/index.php

Viel Spaß

Albi


----------



## Cook (22. Januar 2008)

transalbi schrieb:


> Servus, den Anfang deiner Tour bin ich 2006 gefahren:
> http://www.transalp.info/2006/explorer-bodensee/index.php
> 
> den hinteren Teil teilweise 1994:
> ...


Danke Albi!
Du bist also über den Susten geradelt. hmmm, möchte ich gerne meiden. Scheint aber die einzige Alternative.


----------



## transalbi (22. Januar 2008)

Cook schrieb:


> Danke Albi!
> Du bist also über den Susten geradelt. hmmm, möchte ich gerne meiden. Scheint aber die einzige Alternative.



Im unteren Teil zwischen Wassen und Sustenpass gibt es wohl eine Alternative zur Teerstraße. Bin ich damals nicht gefahren, weiß aber, dass im Buch TRANSALP von Toni Wölfinger da was drin steht:
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/3768808459/transalpmitan-21

Albi


----------



## RedOrbiter (23. Januar 2008)

@Cook
Zum Sustenpass.
Der Sustenpass auf der Urnerseite Ostseite lässt sich fast alles neben der Auto-Passstrasse auf der alten Passstrasse im Sattel fahren. Allerdings sind so die letzten 400 Höhenmeter nur schiebend zu bewältigen und somit Sinnvollerweise auf der normalen Auto-Passstrasse zu bewältigen. Dabei kommt man etwas unterhalb von Sustenbrüggli bei Mälchtäler (Punkt 1847m) wieder auf die Auto-Passtrasse. 

Sustenpass
Surrenenpass

GPS-Track zum Sustenpass


cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


,


----------



## Fubbes (23. Januar 2008)

Cook schrieb:


> Liebe Schweizfreunde und ganz speziell fubbes:
> Hast du die Schweiz-Querung gemacht? Würde mich interessieren!


Die Schweiz-Tour ist aus leider privaten Gründen sehr kurzfristig ausgefallen. Deshalb gibt es auch keinen neuen Bericht auf meiner Seite.
Auch dieses Jahr wird sicherlich nichts daraus, da ich im Juni das zweite mal Vater werde. 

@Transalbi: du brauchst dich deshalb bei deinen Plaungen nicht nach mir zu richten.

Bin gespannt, ob ich überhaupt mal in die Schweiz komme. Vielleicht soll es einfach nicht sein. 
Den Surenen werde ich mir dann aber geben. Aus verschiedenen Gründen: Er passt super in meine Route, im Vergleich zur den Scheideggs ist es eine sehr einsame Gegend, ich habe bestimmt schon Schlimmeres gemacht und zuletzt gefällt mir der Name sehr gut (hat etwas Bedrohliches).

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## transalbi (23. Januar 2008)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Auch dieses Jahr wird sicherlich nichts daraus, da ich im Juni das zweite mal Vater werde.
> 
> @Transalbi: du brauchst dich deshalb bei deinen Plaungen nicht nach mir zu richten.


@Fubbes
Na dann viel Glück und Vorfreude.
Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.

Albi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (23. Januar 2008)

Danke für die Infos zum Susten, speziell von dir, Red Orbiter!
Durch den Susten fällt dann natürlich auch der Jochpass flach. Diese Region um den Titlis muss ich mir einfach mal genauer anschauen und dann entscheiden.


----------



## Fubbes (23. Juni 2009)

Ich melde mich hier mal wieder, da der Schweizcross Zürichsee - Genfer See nun unmittelbar bevorsteht. Es wird nicht wieder etwas dazwischen kommen!

Und zwar bin ich durch eine Beschreibung von Stuntzi (siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=126551) auf die Alternative gekommen, statt des Trüstlisbergpasses das Weißhorn im Süden zu umrunden über Rawilpass und Col du Sanetsch. Mit Busunterstützung ab Sion zum Sanetsch hielte sich der Mehraufwand zwar in Grenzen, einen Tag zusätzlich kostet es aber trotzdem.
Deshalb auch mal in diese Runde die Frage: Wie interressant ist der Trüstlisbergpass? Echter Pass oder eher Graskuppe? Wäre die Südalternative lohnend? Ich stelle es mir sehr interessant vor, den Hauptkamm auch mal Richtung Rhonetal/Wallis zu durchqueren, statt immer nur an der Nordseite entlang zu gondeln.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## RedOrbiter (25. Juni 2009)

Du meinst den Trütlisbergpass ohne s?
Der Trütlisbergpass hat tatsächlich mehr der Charakter einer Graskuppe.
Wenn's die Zeit zulässt würde der Rawil und Santsch sicher mehr Erlebniswert bringen.

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------

